# Τα 50 χρόνια του Ιδρύματος Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2009)

«Συντάσσω τη διαθήκη μου με σκοπό να χρησιμέψει η μικρή περιουσία μου και μετά το θάνατό μου για να συνεχιστεί το έργο που θεωρώ από τα πιο απαραίτητα για την καλλιέργεια του εθνικού μας πολιτισμού και την πνευματική πρόοδο του λαού μας. [...] Θέλω να ωφεληθούν κάπως από την περιουσία μου τα Ελληνόπουλα, γιατί αυτά βασανίζονται και ζημιώνουν από τη γλωσσική ακαταστασία που βασιλεύει στην παιδεία και στη ζωή μας». 

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4511294&ct=4
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_1_09/04/2009_310428
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_18/04/2009_311236

[Το Ίδρυμα Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη] σήμερα προετοιμάζει τη μετάφραση του ογκώδους Ετυμολογικού Λεξικού της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας του P. Chantraine, κι επίσης κυκλοφορεί το ανέκδοτο μυθιστόρημα του Γ. Ψυχάρη «Η νίκη του πόνου και της αγάπης» από χειρόγραφο του συγγραφέα που βρέθηκε στη Βιβλιοθήκη της Βουλής.

Επειτα από εικοσαετή εντατική εργασία, το Ιδρυμα εξέδωσε στα 1998 το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής. Πώς τοποθετείται απέναντι στο Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη; Η στάση του διευθυντή του είναι σαφής: «Οσο περισσότερα λεξικά, τόσο το καλύτερο». Γι' αυτό και θεωρεί ευπρόσδεκτα τα λεξικά που κυκλοφόρησαν τα τελευταία χρόνια ή πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσουν (Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, Λεξικό Πατάκη). Από τη συζήτηση συνειδοτοποιούμε έτσι πως η Λεξικογραφία ανθεί, πολύ περισσότερο που η γλωσσολόγος του Ινστιτούτου Επεξεργασίας Λόγου Αγγελική Φωτοπούλου, μας πληροφορεί πως μελετάται ο εκσυγχρονισμός του αναντικατάστατου «Αντιλεξικού» του Θ. Βοσταντζόγλου.


----------

